# Swan hunter and haverton hill-bridge class



## Dorampmu (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi 

My grandad used to work at this ship yard and talks about it with very fond memories.
His name is George Robert Oram known as bob oram. He worked on the MV Derbyshire and its sister ships aswell as others during the 70's. He attended Lord Donaldson's assessment about the sinking of the Derbyshire.

He is thinking of writing a book about the 6 ships built and his experiences of the building process and also his opinion on why it may have sunk and its sister ships, The suspicions around all the "lost design plans" and frame 65

If you have any personal story's, photos or information about these ships and the swan hunter yard or know my grandad please comment below or send me a message and I will pass on all the information to him.

Kind Regards


----------

